# Interested in owls!



## Owl (Aug 12, 2013)

As you might be able to tell by my username, I'm a big fan of owls! Have been since I was a kid and I've always dreamed of one day owning some. However, in practice I know very little about them. 

I wouldn't want to do anything until I had more knowledge and some hands on experience, but are owls okay as a beginner bird? I've never owned birds before, would it be best to begin by keeping something easier? 

Also, how hard is it to get into owl keeping? Realistically, from now (little knowledge, no experience or contacts) how many years should I be expecting to spend getting to the stage of actually owning them? 

Are there any sites you guys could direct me to which would help me understand a little bit more about the generals of owl keeping, any ethic concerns, and maybe a bit about what owls someone should start off with and how to get experience in the field? Would all be much appreciated!

*Owl *x


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi owl, Im in the same Boat even though I have been researching like crazy there is not much information out there tbh, I have just read "understanding owls" by Jemina parry jones. She is a fantastic author and basically writes it how it is with no airs and graces. As for forums, I have not found any that is so forth coming with information as most are in the us, and they watch owls and hate the british for keeping owls.
I have been fortunate to have first hand advice from a owl keeper and a breeder and I have been told to look and research not on Barn owls as a first bird as they are fragile, and aim towards a medium bird as its easier to play with there weight etc.
I think once you have read a few books maybe do a falconary day or course for hands on experience, and when you feel confident enough, jump in if your a 100% sure. Everyone started somewhere.


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

You are heading in the right direction with a course first, I would also recommend a mentor in your area who can give you hands on advice and help. The main thing with birds of prey is all the extras, telemetry, housing, food, glove, carry box, bath etc, etc, a barn owl for instance may only cost £100, but all the kit could set you back £1000 and a barn is not the best to start with. I would recommend the International Falconry Forum for real advice on birds of prey, you will get very good advice there, you will get the right advice, but be prepared as most on there are straight talking because they are interested in what is best for the bird.


----------



## Owl (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you both! I'm now own my own home so I'm glad this is going to hopefully become a reality for me. I'll check out the book and the forum.


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

DAZWIDD said:


> I would recommend the International Falconry Forum for real advice on birds of prey, you will get very good advice there, you will get the right advice, but be prepared as most on there are straight talking because they are interested in what is best for the bird.


Yes the IFF is a good forum, but you need to learn who to trust. Otherwise its the blind leading the blind!!


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

owl's are stupid and have sharp talons (feels neck) i know from experience


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

Doogerie said:


> owl's are stupid and have sharp talons (feels neck) i know from experience


Really do they have sharp talons!! WoW! Ok now I'm curious how did the owl get his talons in your neck :lol2:


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

Doogerie said:


> owl's are stupid and have sharp talons (feels neck) i know from experience


They can't be that stupid otherwise they wouldn't of lasted all this time..They only seem stupid because they have a very short attention span.


----------

